# Smoking policy



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Interested to see what you guys have in place for a “no smoking policy.”
I personally can’t stand the smell and when allowing it the past, have found cigarette butts on lawns, in trucks, etc… Policy here is, not in the trucks/ trailers, not on properties, nor do I want to smell it on properties or in trucks/trailers, if you want to do it on your lunch break, go for it, just don’t let me smell it.
Same goes for those stupid vape things with their disgusting fruity tooty smells.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Following. 'Cuz my landscapers leave cig. butts on my yard and I want to know if that's only me.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Following. 'Cuz my landscapers leave cig. butts on my yard and I want to know if that's only me.


I put one of those "butt out" stations outside the shop. I still find the butts all over.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I try to ask people not to smoke in here, I get why not. Cause your leaning on six cases of ether.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I tell them they can smoke in my vehicles as long as I can't smell it when I get in. I tried the no smoking thing and gave up. 

However, no smoking is allowed on mowers, etc. We have several customers that don't allow it on their property. 

I hate the smell. I hate the mess. I hate the wasted time for smoke breaks. But it's hard enough to find employees that are alive.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I tell them they can smoke in my vehicles as long as I can't smell it when I get in. I tried the no smoking thing and gave up.
> 
> However, no smoking is allowed on mowers, etc. We have several customers that don't allow it on their property.
> 
> I hate the smell. I hate the mess. I hate the wasted time for smoke breaks. But it's hard enough to find employees that are alive.


I gave up on trying to restrict it. It sucks, but my top 3 guys smoke about 3 packs a day. There's a few properties we can't smoke on, but they know damn well they better not be tossing their butts around…drives me nuts but one of the things I've caved on…if they didn't smoke while working, they'd be leaning against the truck 10 minutes every hour…maybe I should start advertising that we are a smoker friendly workplace!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

prezek said:


> I gave up on trying to restrict it. It sucks, but my top 3 guys smoke about 3 packs a day. There's a few properties we can't smoke on, but they know damn well they better not be tossing their butts around…drives me nuts but one of the things I've caved on…if they didn't smoke while working, they'd be leaning against the truck 10 minutes every hour…maybe I should start advertising that we are a smoker friendly workplace!!


Smoking is no longer bad for you, only Covid is.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Your truck, your policy. 
If its a truck you don't drive, maybe let them as long as they keep it clean. I only say this because if they're smoking on the way to a property, they won't be smoking there, or taking a break to smoke. 
I also think its unprofessional to be smoking on a client's property. We're usually at unoccupied properties, I let people smoke outside. It whizzes me off when people throw their buts on the ground, anywhere. On many jobs i put a coffee can, or something for buts.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cigs and no shirts is how we role...


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Reminds me of something. Many years ago we had new windows installed in the house, I made it clear to the sales moron I took pride in my property and expected it to be treated with respect and left clean. It wasn't. The sales rep spent about 30 min picking butts up out of the grass around my house & driveway area.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cigs and no shirts is how we role...


No gatorade bottles with tobacco spit rolling around on the floor of the trucks?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

We are pretty much province wide with no smoking in places of business, which includes outdoor patios and vehicles.

I smoked when I was younger, about a pack a day. I was the last of my friends to give it up, its been 20+ years but I still dream that I smoke.
Its like any addiction, you dont beat it, you replace it.... think I replaced it with work


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Interested to see what you guys have in place for a "no smoking policy."
> I personally can't stand the smell and when allowing it the past, have found cigarette butts on lawns, in trucks, etc… Policy here is, not in the trucks/ trailers, not on properties, nor do I want to smell it on properties or in trucks/trailers, if you want to do it on your lunch break, go for it, just don't let me smell it.
> Same goes for those stupid vape things with their disgusting fruity tooty smells.


Running crews and having them follow what you described is a tough one and doesn't seem to be working. Maintaining the company's image / brand is important butt you may want to consider rethinking your policy. @EWSplow brings up a good suggestion and allow them to smoke while going to the next site with some reasonable rules. 
* only smoke with windows open
* no butts get tossed oot the window
* butts go in a used water or Gatorade bottle with the lid screwed on and they toss the bottle in the trash at the end of the day. 
* put air fresheners like the Fabreeze type 
*all the above for smoking in trailers.
I have the same thoughts aboot smokers and get what you're saying. If you limit them to smoking at lunch or a break they'll have to be oof site and get less done during the day. 
We went no smoking in the building aboot 30yrs ago, smokers were walking oot to smoke when they felt the need and leaving butts all over the place. Put butt containers at the doors and in the patio and had mixed results. We can track when employees enter the building with their badges and those that were in/out a couple times in the morning and afternoon were talked to aboot it. We went from a 15min break in the morning to "2" 10mIn breaks one in the morning and other in the afternoon and the sneaking oot was addressed. 5 yrs ago we went to a non smoking property and smokers have to be oof of company property and there's a designated place to smoke in the back of the property which has a butt container. First shift employees abide to the policy pretty good, second and third shifts are still a problem and butts are in the parking lot along with empty liquor bottle and beer cans tossed in the bushes.
I had a few guys that were smokers before we went smokeless on company property and when we'd have meetings or one on one talks I'd have them ootside so the could smoke. I did that as a way to let them know if they follow the policy I can work with them to have a extra smoke when the stress levels were running high.
I haven't had a smoker work for me for aboot 6yrs but have a couple guys that chew and they're not slobs and discrete aboot it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kevin_NJ said:


> Reminds me of something. Many years ago we had new windows installed in the house, I made it clear to the sales moron I took pride in my property and expected it to be treated with respect and left clean. It wasn't. The sales rep spent about 30 min picking butts up out of the grass around my house & driveway area.


Had a new roof out on a few years ago and the company had a clean up crew pick things up after the roofers left. The owner would walk the property and make sure everything was picked up. He also told us if we found anything that was missed to let him know.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Kevin_NJ said:


> Reminds me of something. Many years ago we had new windows installed in the house, I made it clear to the sales moron I took pride in my property and expected it to be treated with respect and left clean. It wasn't. The sales rep spent about 30 min picking butts up out of the grass around my house & driveway area.


This reminds me of a job we had. It was new house, with the lot, it was about $1.1 million. There was a bucket with sand outside for buts. 
Well, I was in the office and got a call from the owner about cigarette buts being thrown on the ground. Being that it was close to my office, I went there. 
The garage approach was formed and the rerod was in. The concrete crew had just gotten there to pour. A couple of guys, knowing they were going to be pouring concrete figured it was okay to throw their buts where what was going to be under the slab. 
The owner didn't want cigarette buts under her new concrete.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

BUFF said:


> Had a new roof out on a few years ago and the company had a clean up crew pick things up after the roofers left. The owner would walk the property and make sure everything was picked up. He also told us if we found anything that was missed to let him know.


Sounds like an owner that takes pride in his work/reputation and respects his customers.

All in all, I find smoking a disgusting habit and too many smokers disgusting people. Really aggravates me when I see butts tossed out car windows, esp when we're in a drought situation; and when I'm on my motorcycle.

When my company had a smoking area, I'd see the same people go out every one to two hours for a smoke break. Now they have to leave the property. Well, now most of them work from home.

Smokers also have to pay extra for health insurance now, unless they say they are trying to quit.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

@BossPlow2010 , have you thought about incentives for quitting smoking? 
They're probably whizzing away close to an hour each day taking smoke breaks.
A little extra on their paycheck, or a bonus check + the $3-$4K they'll save annually might be an incentive to quit, at least for some.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> The owner didn't want cigarette buts under her new concrete.


Sounds like my dad


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Sounds like my dad


There could be worse things under the concrete. Especially in detoilet, or Chicago.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I tell them they can smoke in my vehicles as long as I can't smell it when I get in. I tried the no smoking thing and gave up.
> 
> However, no smoking is allowed on mowers, etc. We have several customers that don't allow it on their property.
> 
> I hate the smell. I hate the mess. I hate the wasted time for smoke breaks. But it's hard enough to find employees that are alive.


We have the same policy...our customers smoking policy trumps ours if it's a no smoking property or designated smoking areas.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> There could be worse things under the concrete. Especially in detoilet, or Chicago.


I could generally care less about ciggy butts under concrete, but they have a tendency to float to the top of the concrete.

We poured an addition on a stamped patio at a high end wedding venue this spring (it's now like 3000 sq. feet of stamped patio). My retired (former competitor) neighbor was running the concrete buggy for us when we poured, and I just happened to notice he snuffed a butt out into the buggy when I was walking by. Didn't think anything about it until the next day when I went to power wash the release off of the slab and found a ciggy butt just under the surface, leaving a big void in the surface. My neighbor is extremely picky, and would have lost his mind on his employees if it was his job back in the day, but I just let it slide and never told him because it wasn't very complex to repair. As Marcia said, it's hard to find good employee's, it's clearly impossible to find perfect employees. And, if by some miracle, you find the perfect employee, they're bound to leave and become your competition in the near future.........


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

while I don’t like the way cigs stink things up, I don’t let them bother me that much….especially if we’re talking about decent workers…..but there’s absolutely no smoking in the trucks/equipment, or office building. I let them smoke in our main shop, and of course on jobs. For the most part, employees have always been decent about disposing of butts properly, but I remind them regularly. What bothers me the most, is one of the guys is a chain smoker, along with his wife, and he will leave a truck smelling like cigs on occasion….without even lighting one up


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cigs and no shirts is how we role...


You would have striker me for a beater kind of crew


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> You would have striker me for a beater kind of crew


And Speedos?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And Speedos?


I'll take your word for it


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

No Smoking policy from our employee handbook:


The following SMOKING policy is in effect at Lakeside Landscape: Smoking in the shop is not permitted. Smoking in the truck is not permissible by Ontario law (commercial vehicle). Smoking on the work site is not permitted. There is to be no smoking when children are present. Please be courteous and conscientious to not smoke in the presence of clients, and leave work areas & vehicles free of smoking debris. Smoking is to be relegated to designated smoking areas only.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

so, you can't smoke at the shop, you can't smoke in the truck on the way _to_ the jobsite, you can't smoke _at_ the jobsite. But beyond that, go for it. Unless kids or clients are around.

That's a lot of words to say "NO SMOKING"


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

cwren2472 said:


> so, you can't smoke at the shop, you can't smoke in the truck on the way _to_ the jobsite, you can't smoke _at_ the jobsite. But beyond that, go for it. Unless kids or clients are around.
> 
> That's a lot of words to say "NO SMOKING"


Yes.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I'll take your word for it


No kidding what a creeper...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

No smoking/chewing

I don’t pay you to smoke , I pay you to work

Smoke on your own time.
Smoke in one of my trucks 
You can come in on fri and pick up your check..

I don’t care…I’m not your mom.

ps 
At the ski hill when we got new snow-cats they went to the non-smokers first, smokers how to drive the old machines.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> No smoking/chewing
> 
> I don't pay you to smoke , I pay you to work
> 
> ...


So mulch anger


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

m_ice said:


> So mulch anger


Mind if I come to your home after work all sweaty and stinky , sit down in your new leather couch light up the few bongs of the devils lettuce and spill my beer and the bong???

Someone's personal drug addiction is not my concern.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Mind if I come to your home after work all sweaty and stinky , sit down in your new leather couch light up the few bongs of the devils lettuce and spill my beer and the bong???
> 
> Someone's personal drug addiction is not my concern.


I think it's time for you to hit the stream for a little r and r


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Mind if I come to your home after work all sweaty and stinky , sit down in your new leather couch light up the few bongs of the devils lettuce and spill my beer and the bong???
> 
> Someone's personal drug addiction is not my concern.


How do you feel about jalapeños stems on the truck floors...?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

m_ice said:


> I think it's time for you to hit the stream for a little r and r


Stage I fire restrictions 
Smoking, except within an enclosed vehicle or building, a developed recreation site or while stopped in an area at least three feet in diameter that is barren or cleared of all flammable materials.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> How do you feel about jalapeños stems on the truck floors...?


How do you feel about a little machinist super blue ink under the door handle?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> How do you feel about a little machinist super blue ink under the door handle?


Like I told the squat how, lil melted Snickers bar is my choice...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I didn’t allow smoking at the shop, in the trucks or skids, or during work time. They could smoke on breaks and at lunch. 15 min break morning and same late afternoon. 
Same applied to sunflower seeds!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They smoked sunflower seeds on break?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They smoked sunflower seeds on break?


I thought it was banana skins?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They smoked sunflower seeds on break?


No, but I would find the shells spit out all over the insides of my skid steers and truck floors. Hell no!!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Catalpa cigars...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

So we've covered the smoking cigarettes...what about weed?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If I drug tested for weed I probably would have any employees.

Just for clarification I don't condone smoking weed at work


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

m_ice said:


> If I drug tested for weed I probably would have any employees.
> 
> Just for clarification I don't condone smoking weed at work


What if it's legal?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> What if it's legal?


It's legal in illinois and our policy is that you cannot operate equipment, vehicles, etc. Under the influence just like alcohol which is legal.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> What if it's legal?


Just for clarification...im an alcoholic that is on the wagon but smokes weed recreationally.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Just for clarification...im an alcoholic that is on the wagon but smokes weed recreationally.


Ok. I wish it was legal in WI, but the repubs are having their way with Evers. Want to try it for pain.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I smoke for lower back pain and alcoholism. It seems to be working for both


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If it was legal I’d be high AF every day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Like it or not, DOT does not allow someone a med card if they have it in their system. 

I'm not even going to ask my insurance agent about it.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

It's legal here too.

Treated the same as alcohol - zero tolerance policy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> If I drug tested for weed I probably would have any employees.
> 
> Just for clarification I don't condone smoking weed at work


Co it's been legal for a few years and whizz quizzes are part of our pre-employemt physical along with background checks. We are taking another look at testing for weed since alot of company's in the medical industry we do work for have stopped. We would still drug test for other non legal drugs.
If we did random testing weed probably see aboot 30-40% of our employees let go from managment to janitors.
My stance is what you do outside of work is your bussiness and if it spills into work it's now my bussiness same as alcohol is handled.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Co it's been legal for a few years and whizz quizzes are part of our pre-employemt physical along with background checks. We are taking another look at testing for weed since alot of company's in the medical industry we do work for have stopped. We would still drug test for other non legal drugs.
> If we did random testing weed probably see aboot 30-40% of our employees let go from managment to janitors.
> My stance is what you do outside of work is your bussiness and if it spills into work it's now my bussiness same as alcohol is handled.


I agree. The problem with THC is it stays in your system for I believe 30 days. 
You could probably do a blood test for alcohol the morning after someone tied one on and they'd be over the legal limit. 
Drink Saturday night or even Sunday afternoon you're good on Monday. 
Smoke some weed Saturday night, you're skrewed.
I guess testing for weed for a new employee makes a little sense. If you're out job hunting and you can't hold off until you get said job, you may have other problems.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I agree. The problem with THC is it stays in your system for I believe 30 days.
> You could probably do a blood test for alcohol the morning after someone tied one on and they'd be over the legal limit.
> Drink Saturday night or even Sunday afternoon you're good on Monday.
> Smoke some weed Saturday night, you're skrewed.
> I guess testing for weed for a new employee makes a little sense. If you're out job hunting and you can't hold off until you get said job, you may have other problems.


I had a few guys that would get hammered every night and sometimes they would come in sweating booze. Couple times I told them to go to their vehicle to sleep it oof / sweat it oot and I always took their keys.
Had one get pulled over on the way to work , he drops his kid oof at day care on his way in. He blew .12, got hauled oof and his kid was taken by child services until his folks came in from Fla. Kids mom was oot of the picture and couldn't be found.

Every time I interview I tell the candidate we do background checks and there's a whizz quiz requirement for all new hires during the phone interview. I do this so they have a chance to bow oot if they have had issue with felonies or similar serious issue and give them time to study for the whizz quiz. Due the pre-employment requirements and several in person interviews 3-4 weeks can be used up. Recently made an offer to a guy, when I make an offer I always tell the candidate it would be wise to hold oof giving notice until after the background check and whizz quiz are back and they're good to go. He whizz dirty for weed and had given notice they say he got the offer. In this case the time from the phone interview to making him an offer was aboot 4wks which should be enough time to whizz clean and if not they can postpone the start date till they do. Looking back at this I decided if the guy couldn't study for a whizz quiz after he was told it's probably best he fail and couldn't be hired due to it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Had one get pulled over on the way to work , he drops his kid oof at day care on his way in. He blew .12, got hauled oof and his kid was taken by child services until his folks came in from Fla. Kids mom was oot of the picture and couldn't be found.


He blew a .12 driving his kids _to _school? Guess it really is always 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This was probably 10 yrs ago now… Hired a new guy in the spring, he came in and interviewed and was recently let out of prison and really pleaded with me that he needed this job and so on and so forth. Don’t remember what the prison time was for but it wasn’t drug related. At least that’s not what he wrote on the application. I always tried to give people a second chance within reason. Anyway, he’s one of these guys that’s full of s**t. Lots of stories that most you’re just not sure really happened or not. Not a landscaper for sure, and not working out real well. It’s fine, happened every spring with 50% of the new hires, as you’re picking from bottom of the labor market. So one morning he comes in and tells me he has a Dr.’s appointment at noon. I’m like ok…he asks if he can just take one of the trucks to the Dr. because it’s close to where we had been working the past few days(big car dealership we worked at for a few weeks every spring). I reluctantly said fine because it’s gonna screw me up if he drives his own car that morning. So when he comes back from the Dr. (after like 90 min!!)he parks the truck in a bizarre spot almost wedged between new cars. I’m like WTF are you doing?? He gets out of the truck and is dazed and slow responding and slow talking. Turns out he drove my company truck to the Methadone Clinic! Well that was it for me…just too much all in one day. I’m so glad I don’t have to deal with that kind of stuff anymore.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> This was probably 10 yrs ago now… Hired a new guy in the spring, he came in and interviewed and was recently let out of prison and really pleaded with me that he needed this job and so on and so forth. Don't remember what the prison time was for but it wasn't drug related. At least that's not what he wrote on the application. I always tried to give people a second chance within reason. Anyway, he's one of these guys that's full of s**t. Lots of stories that most you're just not sure really happened or not. Not a landscaper for sure, and not working out real well. It's fine, happened every spring with 50% of the new hires, as you're picking from bottom of the labor market. So one morning he comes in and tells me he has a Dr.'s appointment at noon. I'm like ok…he asks if he can just take one of the trucks to the Dr. because it's close to where we had been working the past few days(big car dealership we worked at for a few weeks every spring). I reluctantly said fine because it's gonna screw me up if he drives his own car that morning. So when he comes back from the Dr. (after like 90 min!!)he parks the truck in a bizarre spot almost wedged between new cars. I'm like WTF are you doing?? He gets out of the truck and is dazed and slow responding and slow talking. Turns out he drove my company truck to the Methadone Clinic! Well that was it for me…just too much all in one day. I'm so glad I don't have to deal with that kind of stuff anymore.


At least he didn't have scoliosis...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> At least he didn't have scoliosis...


Haha true. Had to Google that one.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> Haha true. Had to Google that one.


Sorry, thought you saw this from yesterday:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/post-2527433


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Sorry, thought you saw this from yesterday:
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/post-2527433


LOL! No didn't see that…
I thought you were referring to studies done after spinal surgery on teens using Methadone. At least that's what came up on Google :laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> He blew a .12 driving his kids _to _school? Guess it really is always 5 o'clock somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 220778


I actually went to HS with the guy, never hung oot with him mulch but knew people that did and I guess his folks weren't what would be called good parents. Both were drunks and violent drunks too.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> I actually went to HS with the guy, never hung oot with him mulch but knew people that did and I guess his folks weren't what would be called good parents. Both were drunks and violent drunks too.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like it or not, DOT does not allow someone a med card if they have it in their system.
> 
> I'm not even going to ask my insurance agent about it.


Metabolized THC is not proof of intoxication
Period, You can challenge it and you can bet the farm on it.
i have expert testimony from someone in the field on this very subject. I have his deposition and his testimony in court.

Any state that is going to do a blood test on you to see how much metabolize Thc Is in your system cannot prove intoxication and a expert will eat them up and the law will not stand.

All that will show is that sometime before the test you consumed THC and it could've been 30 days earlier


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Metabolized THC is not proof of intoxication
> Period, You can challenge it and you can bet the farm on it.
> i have expert testimony from someone in the field on this very subject. I have his deposition and his testimony in court.
> 
> ...


State laws don't apply to DOT rules and regulations. They are federal.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> State laws don't apply to DOT rules and regulations. They are federal.


I don't care what alphabet agency you cite metabolized THC is not proof of intoxication and you can take that to the bank in every court in the land


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> State laws don't apply to DOT rules and regulations. They are federal.


As well they should be. Look at Oregon that decriminalized mushrooms, LSD, and heroin. Should we give a CDL to a tractor trailer driving heroin addict there because Oregon says its "no biggie"?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm an advocate of the as I stated before however there's a time and place for it. Also, other illicit drugs and cdls do not go hand and hand with each other.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> I don't care what alphabet agency you cite metabolized THC is not proof of intoxication and you can take that to the bank in every court in the land


And a BAC of .02 will screw up your CDL. Do you think someone with a BAC of .02 is impaired?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> As well they should be. Look at Oregon that decriminalized mushrooms, LSD, and heroin. Should we give a CDL to a tractor trailer driving heroin addict there because Oregon says its "no biggie"?


It appears that many truck steering wheel holders are regular users.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It appears that many truck steering wheel holders are regular users.


Agreed - we should mandate Class A CDLs for anyone driving any truck of any size.

With air brake endorsements required for all too.

(3.... 2.... 1...)


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And a BAC of .02 will screw up your CDL. Do you think someone with a BAC of .02 is impaired?


Blood alcohol content is totally unrelated to and different than metabolized THC

While showing the alcohol in your blood is proof of intoxication this is not so with metabolized THC cannot get you high .
And he's not proof you are high .
All this proves is sometime in the past you consumed THC
the THC is bonded with a fat molecule which makes it too big for your receptors so therefore you cannot get high.

One cannot compare apples to lettuce

and they can pull your CDL for metabolized THC.

but it is still not proof of intoxication 
And that will be the rub when they go to put the first person in jail for driving with metabolize THC


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> At least he didn't have scoliosis...


I had a friend in school who had scoliosis. He wore a big metal brace from his head to his pelvis, for 2-3 years.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jonniesmooth said:


> I had a friend in school who had scoliosis. He wore a big metal brace from his head to his pelvis, for 2-3 years.


Any chance he became a landscaper? We could be fitting all the pieces to the puzzle here today....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

An almost exact quote from a Expert witness in the field of Cannabinol’s and intoxication.
While 952ng of metabolized cannabinol is a substantial amount it is not proof of intoxication.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Please for the love of God can we not get into CDL stuff on this thread?!? Jeeezuss…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Please for the love of God can we not get into CDL stuff on this thread?!? Jeeezuss…


I don't think CDLs were a thing in Jesus' day. Probably safe to keep Him out of the discussion.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't think CDLs were a thing in Jesus' day. Probably safe to keep Him out of the discussion.


How do you know? Were you there??


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> How do you know? Were you there??


Since you're retired, maybe you could scan the bible for the use of CDL... While you're at it, scan for THC and BAC too.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

ATF


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> ATF


Synthetic?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Synthetic?


I don't like that synthetic stuff, I prefer natural organics.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> I don't like that synthetic stuff, I prefer natural organics.


Except when it comes to vacci....errr, I mean therapies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> How do you know? Were you there??


Sew mulch anger...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew mulch anger...


I told y'all, I need some pot!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Since you're retired, maybe you could scan the bible for the use of CDL... While you're at it, scan for THC and BAC too.


I'm a stupid Landscaper from WI, that's Michigan verbiage. I don't even know what any of those mean!!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

safe to wrap this up or are we getting back on topic? :laugh:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What was the topic again?? Oh yeah Smoking Policy. I’m now FOR legally smoking pot. Cigarettes, NO. Sunflower Seeds, NO.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Going to toss this oot there...... Like many threads there are many layers to the topic that get unveiled as the thread progresses/matures. With many states legalizing / decrimializing some Schedule 1 drugs it's become a topic worth discussing with the most common being maryjuana.
Depending on what industry your in and your customer base should determine if you follow Federal or State laws. If you or your employees are required to have a CDL / Med card then it's pretty simple, you follow the Federal law. 
If no CDL/med card is required then it's up to the employer to determine what laws to follow. 
I think it's pretty safe to say, drinking alcohol or smoking maryjuana while on the clock or during lunch/breaks is a no no.
Smoking cigs is a tough on since its the employers personel preference. Seems a far amount of smokers have no problem flipping butts on the ground or even oot the window which does the company's brand no good. Having crews oot and aboot it's hard to enforce no smoking. Smokers are going to smoke and as an employer the only thing you can do is tell them is smoke on your own time (breaks and lunch), not in company vehicles (employers call) and to dispose of there butts properly and leave no traces behind them.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> I told y'all, I need some pot!!


They now call it "medicine"..


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> safe to wrap this up or are we getting back on topic? :laugh:


The legalization distribution, methods for taxation is a political hot button in our state right now we voted for the legalization of marijuana but our state legislature is messing it up.
Even though the state voted in favor of it they are going tolet counties either vote again or decide for them selves if they want to sell it in their counties it's a very political hot button right now.

Along with taxation and what this money will go towards along with rehabilitation programs and testing for those who have issues

OK, I guess you're right just tell me to take it to the political thread…:laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> They now call it "medicine"..


Only if you have a "medical card" - which, incidentally, saves you the 20% tax at the pot store.

Or so I've heard.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Only if you have a "medical card" - which, incidentally, saves you the 20% tax at the pot store.
> 
> Or so I've heard.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> What was the topic again?? Oh yeah Smoking Policy. I'm now FOR legally smoking pot. Cigarettes, NO. Sunflower Seeds, NO.


Smoking sunflowers must be a Dane county thing...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Smoking sunflowers must be a Dane county thing...


Wait hold on, it's sunflowers ?
I thought it was banana peals?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Smoking sunflowers must be a Dane county thing...


Pumpkin seeds are good smoked...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Smoking sunflowers must be a Dane county thing...


I vote YES for a NO SMOKING SUNFLOWER SEEDS mandate!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Wait hold on, it's sunflowers ?
> I thought it was banana peals?


It's skins, not peels. You heathen.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> I vote YES for a NO SMOKING SUNFLOWER SEEDS mandate!!


My sunflower, my choice!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh wait , crap..what are you guys calling sunflowers?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Oh wait , crap..what are you guys calling sunflowers?


Beats me, I don't live in Dane county.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hope the boss isn't having a surprise whiz quiz. I'm building a 2 story deck at a duplex. Went through the back hallway/staircase to access the upper. 
Gonge:30 was mid afternoon on the 1st floor. I could have easily caught a contact if I spent any amount of time in the back hall.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Hope the boss isn't having a surprise whiz quiz. I'm building a 2 story deck at a duplex. Went through the back hallway/staircase to access the upper.
> Gonge:30 was mid afternoon on the 1st floor. I could have easily caught a contact if I spent any amount of time in the back hall.


Getting high for free???


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Hope the boss isn't having a surprise whiz quiz. I'm building a 2 story deck at a duplex. Went through the back hallway/staircase to access the upper.
> Gonge:30 was mid afternoon on the 1st floor. I could have easily caught a contact if I spent any amount of time in the back hall.


Our newest tenant left his last apt. due to the contract high potential. He is a truck mechanic with a cold, can't take the risk of having to do a random living there


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Getting high for free???


I'm old and my helper is 5 years older. 
We've been schlepping treated lumber for 2 days. The 12' 6x6s almost did us in. 
I might not need the CBD oil on my aching joints tonight.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Getting high for free???


Hey not everyone has MP money...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey not everyone has MP money...


You know it


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stick to the topic of smoking policy and your business/company...thanks, everyone!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My wife made my employees quit 22 years ago. 
Policy was it looked better on the books and productivity.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife made my employees quit 22 years ago.
> Policy was it looked better on the books and productivity.


Probably looked better on a lung x-ray too…


----------



## FlakePusher (Sep 15, 2021)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Interested to see what you guys have in place for a "no smoking policy."
> I personally can't stand the smell and when allowing it the past, have found cigarette butts on lawns, in trucks, etc… Policy here is, not in the trucks/ trailers, not on properties, nor do I want to smell it on properties or in trucks/trailers, if you want to do it on your lunch break, go for it, just don't let me smell it.
> Same goes for those stupid vape things with their disgusting fruity tooty smells.


yeah, absolutely disgusting. I have an auto repair business and when I have a smoker customer I gag the entire time I'm either in their car, or when I have their car in the shop. I loathe having their car in my shop overnight.....takes a week to get rid of that stench.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FlakePusher said:


> yeah, absolutely disgusting. I have an auto repair business and when I have a smoker customer I gag the entire time I'm either in their car, or when I have their car in the shop. I loathe having their car in my shop overnight.....takes a week to get rid of that stench.


I assume you don't work on many farm trucks then


----------



## FlakePusher (Sep 15, 2021)

cwren2472 said:


> I assume you don't work on many farm trucks then


Correct, Bill Gates isn't anywhere near my location......yet.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm an ex-cigarette smoker so i understand the needs of some people, Previously i was flexible about it and would let them smoke in the truck while driving to the next location ( Smoking at client property is a BIG NO NO ).

But this year if i get some helper during the season it will be a NON-Smoking Truck. Can't stand tabaco smell anymore LOL .


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

After i left my last job for self employment the company installed cameras in the cab facing the driver to enforce no smoking and cell phone. Also microphones so u cant even complain about your job. What a bunch of communists. A guy used to joke that 1 day we will come back and park our trucks and our vehicles will b gone and a barbed wire fence will close and we wont b able to leave. Like a prison. They have actually gotten in legal trouble over employee turnover!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Treeboy said:


> After i left my last job for self employment the company installed cameras in the cab facing the driver to enforce no smoking and cell phone. Also microphones so u cant even complain about your job. What a bunch of communists. A guy used to joke that 1 day we will come back and park our trucks and our vehicles will b gone and a barbed wire fence will close and we wont b able to leave. Like a prison. They have actually gotten in legal trouble over employee turnover!!


Wow, hadn't heard of those tactics before. I wouldn't like that for sure.


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> Wow, hadn't heard of those tactics before. I wouldn't like that for sure.


Yep not a lot of fun. Im sure they spent a million dollars on the system. Maybe 3x that.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Treeboy said:


> Yep not a lot of fun. Im sure they spent a million dollars on the system. Maybe 3x that.


Jeez, they really wanna know what's going on. Probably at the same time, telling employees they just can't afford to pay them more…


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Fleet trucks -> Camera + sensor = Possibility of an interesting discount from insurance company.

If i would have a fleet with couple of guys driving my companies TRUCK i would put that in place. CAN'T trust those guys LOL LMAO.

Those employees i got here in my city have only 2 speed only!
*Slow and Extremely Slow*. They seems to Love Milking hours


----------

